
List of Java virtual machines - xvirk
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Java_virtual_machines
======
nsxwolf
I thought MS-DOS on an 8088 sounded pretty exotic, and then I saw Apple II on
that list. Wow.

But I guess, at its heart, how different is the JVM than USCD p-System, which
ran on practically everything back in the day?

------
stuaxo
Arg, how many of these caused me hell on various J2me implementations (OK,
only whatever Samsung and LG happened to license).

------
guelo
I was half expecting to find a JavaScript implementation, Atwood's Law still
has a ways to go.

~~~
georgebashi
Don't worry, there's several!

[http://int3.github.io/doppio/about.html](http://int3.github.io/doppio/about.html)
[https://github.com/nurv/BicaVM](https://github.com/nurv/BicaVM)
[https://github.com/YaroslavGaponov/node-
jvm](https://github.com/YaroslavGaponov/node-jvm)

The doppio demo even lets you run javascript-in-java-in-javascript
(rhino->doppio->browser)!

------
soperj
I always learn something with Wikipedia pages, even if it wasn't what I
thought it was going to be. I ended up on the page for Android L (the upcoming
release) just to find out that they're completely replacing dalvik with their
own implementation. Sort of reminds me how linux was supposed to build upon
unix but then eventually didn't contain any unix code any more.

~~~
jstanek
As far as I know, Linux never contained any Unix code at all. Neither did GNU
:)

~~~
jgeorge
That was kind of the point! A Unix for the folks who didn't want to (or
couldn't afford) licensing fees for AT&T.

